# MES confusion



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any MES  owners please help.  I am looking at buying a new MES and I found 2 that I have a question about.  The model nos are: 20077915 and 20070312.  They look the same but the first one is twice the price of the second one.  There is a slight difference in size, but for alf the price not significant.  Both have a better than 4 star reviews.  Any help from seasoned MES owners would be much appreciated.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2015)

Stay away from the 20070312. When they work they are ok but lots of problems and design flaws. I found a 20077915, $249 at Lowes, but not sure what it is. It LOOKS like a 0312 with a Vent on top...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 There is a 20077515 $386 and a 20077615 $349 from Red's Gear on Amazon, which is a 7515 with a cover and other add-ons. Look around, there are some deals. The units with the best reviews are the Gen 1 20070411, $229 and 20070311 40", $345 at Academy Sports, $376 at Amazon. Also the new 30" Bluetooth is getting good reviews, but is twice the price!...JJ


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 2, 2015)

There was a recall on that model a year or two ago. Also on model 20070512. They were sold by Bass Pro and Cabelas.

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2013/Masterbuilt-Manufacturing-Recalls-Electric-Smokers/


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks guys for the info!  Chef JJ I just saw the 915 at Lowes for ?124.99 50%off, that's why I was looking.  at that price it seemed too good to believe.  I may go for it.  Thanks again guys, Steve


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2015)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Any MES  owners please help.  I am looking at buying a new MES and I found 2 that I have a question about.  The model nos are: 20077915 and 20070312.  They look the same but the first one is twice the price of the second one.  There is a slight difference in size, but for alf the price not significant.  Both have a better than 4 star reviews.  Any help from seasoned MES owners would be much appreciated.  Thanks, Steve


Steve, Both are what are called Generation 2 models. The cheaper one is a 30', the more expensive one a 40". Stay away from both since they were badly designed and fraught with serious issues. 

Look for a Generation 1 model or what's now called a Generation 2.5 (the new Bluetooth line). You want a MES with the controller on top or, if it's in front, you want it rising above the top of the front of the smoker. 

Here's a link to the one I own, now on sale for $169. It's a basic, no frills electric smoker and I've loved it for the 3 years I've had it. 


Here's a link to an updated MES 30 Gen 1 (new controller design) with a windowed door and an RF remote: 
Here's a link to the 2nd type: 
It all depends on how much you plan to spend, whether you want a 30" or 40" smoker, and how many bells and whistles you want. I don't miss the window or the remote but 40" would have been nice. My budget didn't allow for it and it was my first smoker. Good luck.

Rick


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 2, 2015)

Rick, Thanks for the info, I will look into the Gen 1.  Steve


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 3, 2015)

I saw in the paper this morning that Lowes have MES on sale @ 10% off


----------



## dr k (Sep 3, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I saw in the paper this morning that Lowes have MES on sale @ 10% off


The Akorn Kamado at Lowe's is $229, $20 less than two years ago.  Kingsford blue bag charcoal is $9.88 for two 18.6lbers. ($.26/lb.)  Schnuck's has pork butts at $.69/lb.

-Kurt


----------



## jted (Sep 3, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The Akorn Kamado at Lowe's is $229, $20 less than two years ago.  Kingsford blue bag charcoal is $9.88 for two 18.6lbers. ($.26/lb.)  Schnuck's has pork butts at $.69/lb.
> 
> -Kurt


Dr, Those are great prices. And I thought I could chase down a deal. Kurt You are the MAN.  Jted


----------



## dr k (Sep 3, 2015)

jted said:


> Dr, Those are great prices. And I thought I could chase down a deal. Kurt You are the MAN.  Jted


I don't need more smokers but will get the charcoal and post the MES prices. Oh! and I'll pick up a couple butts.  My mom will get a couple I'll smoke for my P's. 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Sep 3, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I saw in the paper this morning that Lowes have MES on sale @ 10% off


I went to my local Lowes yesterday. They're both MES 30 Gen 2 models, one with window/remote, model20077915 (I think) but it had a side vent on the left. It didn't look like the one in the photo on their site. The other one was windowless and I'm not sure if it had a remote or not. It's model #20079015 and it did have a top vent on the left side. @Bearcarver, when did Masterbuilt start building MES Gen 2 models with a top vent like on the Gen 2.5 smokers? I just noticed the MB website that the MES 30 Gen 1 smokers with the top dome-shaped controller have the same model number as mine with the rectangular top controller.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 3, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> @Bearcarver, when did Masterbuilt start building MES Gen 2 models with a top vent like on the Gen 2.5 smokers? I just noticed the MB website that the MES 30 Gen 1 smokers with the top dome-shaped controller have the same model number as mine with the rectangular top controller.


Rick, I don't mean to cut in on Bearcarver here, but I investigated this before I bought my Blue Tooth..... It was earlier this year that Masterbuilt came out with the 2.0 with the vent on top.. The first one I saw was on Amazon when I was searching for the best deals on the Blue Tooth at the time. I noticed that it still had the Gen 2.0 slanted drip plate and water pan on the end, but the vent on top so I Emailed Masterbuilt about it. They said it was a later model 2.0 and that all parts were replaceable just like they are on the new Bluetooth. I think I made a post about this quite sometime back, with the exact words that Masterbuilt told me, but I don't recall which topic I might have posted it in. I don't know if they are still continuing to make that later model 2.0 Smoker or not


----------



## daricksta (Sep 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I don't mean to cut in on Bearcarver here, but I investigated this before I bought my Blue Tooth..... It was earlier this year that Masterbuilt came out with the 2.0 with the vent on top.. The first one I saw was on Amazon when I was searching for the best deals on the Blue Tooth at the time. I noticed that it still had the Gen 2.0 slanted drip plate and water pan on the end, but the vent on top so I Emailed Masterbuilt about it. They said it was a later model 2.0 and that all parts were replaceable just like they are on the new Bluetooth. I think I made a post about this quite sometime back, with the exact words that Masterbuilt told me, but I don't recall which topic I might have posted it in. I don't know if they are still continuing to make that later model 2.0 Smoker or not


Jim.

We're all in this together so your answer is most welcome. I never saw your previous post so this was interesting. It's kinda sorta similar to what MB did with the MES 30 & 40 Gen 1 when they updated the controller design but left everything else the same. What makes it confusing is that they're still selling those smokers with both controller designs instead of phasing out the original.

Interesting that my local Lowes only carries the 2.0 models and not the 2.5. There's a store called Wilco Farm Supply in town (the chain is only in Oregon and Washington state) that's carrying the MES 30 Gen 1 with the redesigned controller for $189.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The Akorn Kamado at Lowe's is $229, $20 less than two years ago.  Kingsford blue bag charcoal is $9.88 for two 18.6lbers. ($.26/lb.)  Schnuck's has pork butts at $.69/lb.
> 
> -Kurt


I just saw the Akorn at Lowes a couple of days ago. It had an extended grill thing that sits on top of the regular grill. Not sure when you'd need to use that. Anyway I like that I can plug in my MES, insert the AMNPS and I'm all set to go instead of futzing around with both charcoal briquettes and wood chips or chunks.

$,69/lb? Jeez. I think Safeway gets at least $2.99/lb or something. I know that meat prices have gone up in general but I think the explosion of home smokers in this country has also helped boost the prices of pork shoulder/butt, pork (and maybe beef) ribs, and beef brisket.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 4, 2015)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Rick, Thanks for the info, I will look into the Gen 1.  Steve


Steve, you're welcome. Good luck. I think if you choose the right smoker and use the AMNPS with wood pellets you'll be turning out Q that will be better than at least the what they serve in chain BBQ restaurants. And it's all fairly easy to do. Rick


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The Akorn Kamado at Lowe's is $229, $20 less than two years ago.  Kingsford blue bag charcoal is $9.88 for two 18.6lbers. ($.26/lb.)  Schnuck's has pork butts at $.69/lb.
> 
> -Kurt


You're kidding about the Butts for $0.69-----Right???

Bear


----------



## dr k (Sep 5, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I just saw the Akorn at Lowes a couple of days ago. It had an extended grill thing that sits on top of the regular grill. Not sure when you'd need to use that. Anyway I like that I can plug in my MES, insert the AMNPS and I'm all set to go instead of futzing around with both charcoal briquettes and wood chips or chunks.
> 
> $,69/lb? Jeez. I think Safeway gets at least $2.99/lb or something. I know that meat prices have gone up in general but I think the explosion of home smokers in this country has also helped boost the prices of pork shoulder/butt, pork (and maybe beef) ribs, and beef brisket.





Bearcarver said:


> You're kidding about the Butts for $0.69-----Right???
> 
> Bear


Here's a couple of pics at $.87/lb. I got from from Shop n' Save instead of the $.69/lb. at Schnuck's, since they're a little closer to home.  Schnuck's lower price was if you bought an additional $25 of anything in the store.  Otherwise it's $1.19/lb.  I just wanted two butts without having to shop for other stuff so I went with $.87/lb.  Both places had a two per person limit at these prices unless you kept coming back in.  Pork is always on sale around here  $1.99/lb. for bacon.  $1.57/lb. for boneless pork loin and Spare ribs with tips/flap/brisket bone attached. $2-$3/lb. for BB ribs. Brisket is never on sale.  It's over $6/lb. unless it's close to St. Patrick's Day.













CAM00669.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015


















CAM00670.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015






Rick,

The elevated rack is like a top rack in the MES (extra space.)  Put a butt on the elevated rack and one on the main rack below it.  In the pic below I was cold smoking cheese and hard boiled eggs on the top and Canadian bacon on the bottom.













CAM00160.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015






Canadian bacon on top and belly bacon on the bottom













CAM00466.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015






Abt's in a pepper rack with bacon on the top and bottom (bacon doesn't get crispy enough for me when it's wrapped on something even when I precook it a little.)  With the MES I hang each strip of bacon over two wires.













CAM00045.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015


















CAM00641.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015






I don't eat much butter but I have heard of cold smoked butter and threw on some Kosher salt to keep the four sticks of butter company.  I have eaten one stick of smoked butter in six months.  It's good with grilled veggies.













CAM00485.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Here's a couple of pics at $.87/lb. I got from from Shop n' Save instead of the $.69/lb. at Schnuck's, since they're a little closer to home.  Schnuck's lower price was if you bought an additional $25 of anything in the store.  Otherwise it's $1.19/lb.  I just wanted two butts without having to shop for other stuff so I went with $.87/lb.  Both places had a two per person limit at these prices unless you kept coming back in.  Pork is always on sale around here  $1.99/lb. for bacon.  $1.57/lb. for boneless pork loin and Spare ribs with tips/flap/brisket bone attached. $2-$3/lb. for BB ribs. Brisket is never on sale.  It's over $6/lb. unless it's close to St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> -Kurt


Wow!!

We never get butts for under $2. I'd be smoking a lot more Butts at your prices!!

The only Pork we ever get for a decent price is Boneless Pork Loins @ between $1.48 and $1.99.

Bear


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 5, 2015)

We get the bnlss pork loins  alot lately at $1.69!  But last week Super Savor had Butts at .96 cents!  First day no limit after that 2 per trip!


----------



## jted (Sep 6, 2015)

I like to think I live in the land of swine. We have a lot of hog farms . Gwaltney,Edwards and Smith field farms are in the General area. You would think our prices would be comparable. From the look of things they aren't. With the occasional sales, I guess our prices aren't that bad but your sale prices are great.  Jted


----------



## daricksta (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Here's a couple of pics at $.87/lb. I got from from Shop n' Save instead of the $.69/lb. at Schnuck's, since they're a little closer to home.  Schnuck's lower price was if you bought an additional $25 of anything in the store.  Otherwise it's $1.19/lb.  I just wanted two butts without having to shop for other stuff so I went with $.87/lb.  Both places had a two per person limit at these prices unless you kept coming back in.  Pork is always on sale around here  $1.99/lb. for bacon.  $1.57/lb. for boneless pork loin and Spare ribs with tips/flap/brisket bone attached. $2-$3/lb. for BB ribs. Brisket is never on sale.  It's over $6/lb. unless it's close to St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt, gotta admit the Akorn looks really cool. I think the Egg-type smoker/grillers are the only Char-Grill products I'd ever consider. So that I don't have to do the research, what's the difference between the black and the red models?

I haven't smoked salt in 2 years. I just discovered last week, however, that McCormick is now marketing a bottle of smoked salt. It's probably fine grind instead of kosher but I only use it in some rub recipes anyway. Haven't gotten round to smoking cheeses. I enjoy doing it but then it turns out I'm the only one in the house who eats it unless I use it for making burgers or Panini sandwiches for dinner. I like the idea of smoked butter but I don't think I'd ever use it. The wife likes smoked stuff up to a point.

All those different types of bacon look very cool. I've never smoked any so I've never made ABTs. We buy pre-packaged round Canadian bacon for making breakfast sandwiches and eggs Benedict. I usually buy thick-sliced hickory smoked bacon from Safeway but not all the slices are thick (untruthful product label). Just too lazy to go to the local butcher for some true thick-sliced bacon and smoke it myself. I'm going to do cheeses within the next week or two. Our weather's getting more varied between sunshine and rain.

We have a local Cash & Carry store that I'm told has great meat prices but we already shop three supermarkets as it is. Besides with my small family and small MES buying a complete beef brisket or pork shoulder would just be too much meat. Yeah, I could cut it up but it would be a very expensive cash outlay.


----------



## dr k (Sep 6, 2015)

jted said:


> I like to think I live in the land of swine. We have a lot of hog farms . Gwaltney,Edwards and Smith field farms are in the General area. You would think our prices would be comparable. From the look of things they aren't. With the occasional sales, I guess our prices aren't that bad but your sale prices are great.  Jted


July fourth and Labor Day seem to be the holidays for pork sales around here.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Sep 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Kurt, gotta admit the Akorn looks really cool. I think the Egg-type smoker/grillers are the only Char-Grill products I'd ever consider. So that I don't have to do the research, what's the difference between the black and the red models?
> 
> I haven't smoked salt in 2 years. I just discovered last week, however, that McCormick is now marketing a bottle of smoked salt. It's probably fine grind instead of kosher but I only use it in some rub recipes anyway. Haven't gotten round to smoking cheeses. I enjoy doing it but then it turns out I'm the only one in the house who eats it unless I use it for making burgers or Panini sandwiches for dinner. I like the idea of smoked butter but I don't think I'd ever use it. The wife likes smoked stuff up to a point.
> 
> ...


They are identical.  The red has a numbered vent opening like the bottom vent so you know exactly where to set it unlike the blank top vent I've seen on the black Akorn.  Mine has wood wing tables.   I've seen the black in all steel. 

-Kurt


----------

